# Drippy messy Hazer



## Eliminator (Dec 20, 2012)

New to your Forum, and have read some great threads on Foggers, but I am having issues with my Hazer. Simply a contiuous fogger with variable speed and volume. This animal, Stage-ape 1200watt hazer, is making a mess when running at 50% continuous. I have flushed with Vinegar/water and continues to drip at the outlet. Has anyone had this problem? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

a little late, but...

sounds like the heating element is not staying hot enough. I would try restricting the amount of liquid that can flow to the element. Either by adding an inline valve of some sort, or using something to physically pinch the line from the pump to element. Will a restriction burn up the pump? Maybe. But you cant really make the heater block stay hotter.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A restriction may work for this problem, but if possible I'd place it at the pump outlet. Restricting the inlet tube will cavitate the pump and definitely cause a failure.


----------

